
Blood products made up a remarkable 1.6% of American exports - vpribish
https://www.economist.com/news/international/21741960-paid-plasma-both-less-exploitative-often-recognised-and-invaluable-americas
======
vpribish
That just seems like an unbelievable portion of total US exports.

